

Show HN: My Heroku based Happy Bday Card to my GF - Johngibb
http://happybirthday.meghanmcnamara.me

======
Johngibb
I thought maybe some of you guys would appreciate this, or use it as
inspiration! I bought my GF a domain for her birthday, but I wanted to make
something special as well.. and, since I'm on a ramen startup budget, why not
make the only thing I know how? A rails based website!!!!

